# I found a church in Korea! Thanks for the help.



## xirtam (Mar 9, 2013)

Thankfully, I think my thread was erased. 

I have been searching all week (that sounds overstated) for a church in my city in Korea. Today, I was speaking with my lovely wife and mentioned to her of my "findings" and that they were not really satisfactory. She turned to me and said that she would attend the one Korean church in our city that I have heard was sound biblically and also had English translation. I was/am so happy. I was also grateful that we only had a small car, so that I could reach over and kiss my lovely wife. 

This is huge for my family. 

So, tomorrow we will go to this church. Continue to pray for us, if we come across your minds. With the stuff going on with North Korea, we often feel like sitting ducks. However, we know that God is sovereign and we do not fear what man can do. 

Thank you all. You have been quite helpful. I felt almost like a bumper car this week. But it will all work out. I also contacted a Reformed pastor in Canada and he, too, gave some helpful advice.

Thanks again.

In Christ,


----------



## jandrusk (Mar 9, 2013)

To God be the glory! Thought it was interesting that on the site everything seems to be in Korean except the copyright at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Quatchu (Mar 9, 2013)

Wonderful, please let us know how things go.


----------



## xirtam (Mar 18, 2013)

A little update. We went to that church. It was not for us. Actually, my lovely wife decided to attend "our" original Korean church which is still having many problems. This is where we met and where we were married. 

We went last week and the temporary pastor did a good job. As my lovely wife was translating, she leaned over and said, "I like his theology." That is a good thing for us. 

The original pastor has been kicked out for various reasons, but the group that forced him out, still is causing trouble. They are taking the Synod to court demanding the ownership of the church. Please pray this situation. 

I am quite happy to be back in our local church. 


In Christ,


----------



## Curt (Mar 19, 2013)

Praying for your family and the church.


----------

